# EMG coding - Pt is 3 wks status post closed



## lbarker1130 (Jan 8, 2014)

I work for a pain management doctor who performs EMG. We were billing 95860 or 95861 with 95907-95912 and Medicare started to deny stating those can't be billed together same day. I checked the NCCI edits and confirmed this is true. Does anyone know is it true you can only bill 95905 and 95860/95861 same day? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rkm304 (Jan 9, 2014)

*emg*

You should be billing the add on codes 95885 or 95886 for the EMG on the same day as the Nerve Conduction codes 95907-95913.


----------

